# Recent Pics



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to show everyone i don't just post up pics of me onstage and in condition  here are some pics taken last night after my last cycle.

I gained 20lbs on the 10 week cycle....


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

looking awesome IMO (and probably everyone else's too)

I'll get there one day lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure you will Mark i have been training for 18yrs and i started out at 119lbs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what weight did you reach naturally?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Incredible stuff. I really prefer the off season look, i would love to look like you mate your just what i'm aiming for


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Your chest loks very impressive, what are they measuring at?? and your height scarbey!!!

Biceps awesoem as well how big?

Peace

Splint


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

looking excellent paul mate!!!

from your condition and fullness you can see the hard graft youve put in over the weeks!! keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

looking good mate!!

if you have time could you post your current diet up?

thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> what weight did you reach naturally?


Unfortunatly mate i started using AAS after only 8months training under my belt i think i would of reached my potential so much sooner if i would not have rushed into using gear and this is why i put teens off its use now...



Splinter said:


> Your chest loks very impressive, what are they measuring at?? and your height scarbey!!!
> 
> Biceps awesoem as well how big?


I never measure any bodypart so really i don't know but my height is 5'5" tall...



LeeB said:


> looking excellent paul mate!!!
> 
> from your condition and fullness you can see the hard graft youve put in over the weeks!! keep it up!


cheers Lee...



DRED said:


> if you have time could you post your current diet up?


Yes mate...

Meal 1

100g Oats, 1 banana, 2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2

250g chicken, 50g basmati rice (dry weight)

Meal 3

MRP drink, handfull of nuts

Meal 4

250g chicken, 50g basmati rice (dry weight)

Meal 5

PWO - 2 scoops extreme build and recover + 1 scoop whey

Meal 6

250g chicken or Steak, Parsnips (love them )

Meal 7

1 stallone pudding (just before bed)

i use sauces and i do eat whatever i want on the weekend but always make sure i get the protein in....i have realised that if i want to acheive my goal of placing top 3 in class 4 at the britian i need to eat reanably clean year round...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

That's interesting - I love parsnips too but I don't think I've ever seen them mentioned in a bodybuilding diet. So, because of their omission, I've tended to lay off them. I get a bit bored with jackets or sweet pots all the time.

What's a stallone pudding (it sounds like it's a euphanism for something rude)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

does anyone know the nutritional breakdown of a parsnip???


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> does anyone know the nutritional breakdown of a parsnip???


It's a great question and I really want to know the answer but it reads dead funny. Read it out with Barbara Windsor's voice (Carry On Spying) in your head. Sorry, just cracked me up - it must be my medication


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a Stallone pudding is exactly that it is made by silvester Stallone they come in a small tin with a ring pull lid in varouse flavours although i only likr the choc version.

20g of slow protein with 2g carbs and less than that in fat...

Parsnips = per 100g - 19g carbs, 2g protein


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply paul!!!

sometimes i work a day and a night rite through,should i just carry on eating every three hours till i finish?

or i could take meal replacements for tha night!

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRP's might be the better option mate i really depend on meal replacement drinks when i am on the road alot..


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

pscarb said:


> MRP's might be the better option mate i really depend on meal replacement drinks when i am on the road alot..


thanks mate


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

lookin awsome mate


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

looking huge mate, what weight are you now and what do you compete at?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these where taken last monday and i was 217lbs the last time i competed i was 182lbs but i had prepped without steroids.

i expect to be around the the 190lbs mark onstage....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

you look spot-on paul...

cracking gains but still looking tight..

nice one mate

steve


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

christ dude looking aesome, and ur diet sounds quite clean to me. How bad DO you eat on the weekends, if its w/e u want?

I find i cant cheat too much, my body is very unforgiving. Man i gotta get some pics up, see how bad u guys drill me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers for the props Bro...on the weekends i will have a takeaway and some chocolate but that's about it really..


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there pscarb...

read this thread some time ago and was interested about the *'Stallone pudding'*..... "ummmm, sounds as if this needs investigating". So, got on the good old internet and order myself 24 of 'em.....

....damn, they're not bad at all and they're just too easy to eat, had to beat the wife and kids off with a shitty stick... "no, you wouldn't like them.. bodybuilders only, now eat your pasta!"

a nice little find i thinks.

where do you get yours from and how much do you pay.

mine are from here:

http://www.whey-protein.co.uk/instone-puddings-p-65.html?manufacturers_id=5&osCsid=c6f3089ef9af56526a8167e0a0e4e941


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice work


----------

